# Need a Vectorworks Guru



## Santorini01 (Oct 5, 2019)

Hello Everyone,

I am stuck between a rock and hard place. While I'm trying to create a light plot on Vectorworks. I have worked with the program for sometime now. Although I have zero formal training on the software, I feel I have the basics down. What takes me probably 4 hours to do, would take a pro only 1 or less. 

I am seeking someone who has a little more experience in the program to help me design a simple 20' x 20' stage light plot. Just so i can learn a little more and maybe speed up my techniques a little. Let me be clear this would be simply to understand a little more about how its done in real world. This would not be for profit at all. Like many I have a love for the craft and just wish to educate myself. 

If you are willing to help me out would love to connect with you on skype or google hangouts. This way we can share screens and I can learn a little from you "the Pro". Thanks so much for your consideration on my request, and hope to hear from someone soon. 

Cory


----------



## soundman (Oct 6, 2019)

Have you tried following along with https://courses.cit.cornell.edu/pma3626/VWtutorial2015/titlepage.html yet? It is what my CAD class was based off and I think I turned out OK. It will be a little out dated but I think you could supplement it with some youtube clips and that would give you a pretty good foundation.


----------



## NateTheRiddler (Oct 6, 2019)

soundman said:


> Have you tried following along with https://courses.cit.cornell.edu/pma3626/VWtutorial2015/titlepage.html yet? It is what my CAD class was based off and I think I turned out OK. It will be a little out dated but I think you could supplement it with some youtube clips and that would give you a pretty good foundation.


Bumping this because I need something along these lines for my own personal learning. So thanks @soundman for answering a question I hadn't even asked!


----------



## Santorini01 (Oct 6, 2019)

Yes I have seen that link before. I was sorta looking for something a little more modern. Maybe something that uses box trussing vs standard pole light positions. 

Thank you for the link though


----------



## SteveB (Oct 6, 2019)

Have you checked out the Vectoworks FaceBook page ?

Some smart people there.


----------



## Santorini01 (Oct 6, 2019)

SteveB said:


> Have you checked out the Vectoworks FaceBook page ?
> 
> Some smart people there.



I havent yet I figured i would try here first


----------



## Lauren Meyer (Oct 7, 2019)

The Vectorworks Forum is another great place to get help: https://forum.vectorworks.net/. You should try creating a conversation under "Entertainment" - it's listed on the homepage when you log in.


----------



## Santorini01 (Oct 7, 2019)

Lauren Meyer said:


> The Vectorworks Forum is another great place to get help: https://forum.vectorworks.net/. You should try creating a conversation under "Entertainment" - it's listed on the homepage when you log in.


Ok will do thanks


----------



## ElGusto (Oct 9, 2019)

Greg Hillmar's book Light Plot Deconstructed is a great book. It will walk you through a lot of stuff and outlines a workflow really well. The version I have is somewhat out of date but I found it applied to the working in VW2016 and forward.


----------



## Santorini01 (Oct 9, 2019)

ElGusto said:


> Greg Hillmar's book Light Plot Deconstructed is a great book. It will walk you through a lot of stuff and outlines a workflow really well. The version I have is somewhat out of date but I found it applied to the working in VW2016 and forward.


Searching for it now thanks !!!


----------



## TimMc (Oct 25, 2019)

I have a Vectorworks Guru (and Solid Works, CATIA, and the whole AutoDesk suite) on my staff, who also teaches them. He's $300/hour with a 4 hour minimum plus expenses. PM me if you're interested and I'll send contact info.


----------

